# All Around Auto-loader



## TW0137 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm looking for a 12ga semi-auto for Waterfowl and Upland. Here are the ones I'm interested in so far. Beretta Urika, Xtrema, & 390, Benelli SBE & M2, Stoeger 2000. I'm familliar with about most of the other guns out there and I'm not interested in hearing about others at this time. Please make comments specific and practical not just "I like ..." but why you like or don't one of these guns. I am also convinced that each of these guns (except maybe the Stoeger) are equal quality and that each have the lemons and many of the problems I've read about with each my be due to "operator error's".

So far the Benelli's seem to fit me best and I like the feel of it in my hands and shouldered shouldered, however I do want to be able to cycle light loads for dove and quail. And I do like the inertia concept.

I like the feel of the Xtrema however I wonder if it will be a bit heavy for pheasant and quail hunting.

The Urika fits me better then Xtrema, however I don't like the feel as well however I think it may be better as a waterfowl & upland gun then the Xtrema.

The 390 and the Stoeger 2000 I'm not considering for myself as much as for my 14-year-old son as frankly I can not afford 2 of the more expensive guns. I've heard good about the Stoeger, however I've also heard they feel like they are made cheaply. I read one comment from someone that the Stoeger materials and craftmanship reminded them of Charles Daleys and I personally do not like Charles Daley's and would not own them. However I know many people do like them.

If this helps I'm 5' 9" and my son is 5' 10.

I look forward to all constructive comments.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=11201


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

The Stoeger is not any where near the quality of the other shotguns you have listed. 
Because you are 5'9" I would recomend the Benelli. Beretta seems to think that all American shooters are 6' tall with 36" arms. They have 14.5- 14.75 LOP, this is probably why the Benelli feels better to you. 
Both companies make a pretty good shotgun, contrary to the "urban legend" they do need to be cleaned, they do malfunction, and they do break. I know this for a fact because that is when I see them.
There is 2 ways to look at the shotgun for your son. You can buy a fairly high priced "cheap" shotgun that will last him 3-4 years, or buy a quality shotgun that will last him a lifetime.

www.duanesguns.com


----------



## neonmoon (Mar 20, 2005)

Franchi 912 for a great combination of price and performance.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

STUPID POST i don't undrestand, you know what you like, why have people talk you out of it.find a dealer who will let you test the differnt guns, buy one and be done. good luck with whatever you buy !!!


----------

